# Scary tachycardia episode...



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello to all!

I have not been to the forum in months, my apologies to all! I hope all is well with everyone. Whistler and I have grown and been great since the last time we checked in!

We are ending are hiatus from the forum since we need your help: the gf was on the trail with him this week and we were doing our usual 5kms trail offleash when the scariest event happened: Whistler was offleash in the trail and doing his stuff when he started slowing down. He caught up with the gf and was having a hard time keeping up which is absolutely abnormal for him. She turned around to call him and he dropped still on the trail. She had tried to bring him to drink a few times.

After picking him up in her arms, and carrrying him 2 kms in the woods, we rushed him to the veterinary where we did a bunch of tests. He was given an IV as the vet found he seemed very dehydrated with xerostomia. His heart rate was 180/min (tachycardic). It was probably 25 degrees centigrade and perhaps felt warmer with the humidity however it was a very wooded trail where they went. 

His blood smear showed platelet aggregation to red blood cells.

Upon re-examination a few days later his blood tests were deemed normal.

I brought him out today for an easy walk about two kms slightly off leash and on. Upon arrival at home, he seemed very tachycardic still and took a while to seem to cool off (rapid respiration and heart rate seemed way up).

Has anyone had any similar things with their pups? Specific to Vs in these temperatures or could it be a V trait I'm unaware?

Thanks guys 

AT for Whistler


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

Sorry to hear about this. It must have been really scary!

I have not had this happen with Ginger. But a few times out looking for birds during last hunting season, I was afraid she would pass out she was panting so fast! 

I am not good with the temperature and distance conversions. But when I looked it up to be about 77 degrees F? and approximately 3 miles to 4 miles? You are right it does not seem to be very hot at all but maybe if the weather recently changed from being very cool to something he is not used to. He might need some adjustment. Only thing I can say is try to pay very close attention to his body language and look for those signs of heat and exhaustion. Heavy panting, tongue hanging out and very red. Stopping in the shade, either standing or laying down. Give lots and lots of water. 

Good luck with everything!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Different dogs are going to handle the heat differently, and no it is not breed specific. I ran my dogs today and we hit a water hole every 20 minutes. If it didn't look like we were going to make a pond in time, I would bring them into heel. Then give them a drink, and have them walk the rest of the way next to me. In warm weather you have to check on the dogs regularly, water is mandatory to cooling them off.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,25106.msg177786.html#msg177786


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm hoping this is all it is. I wasnt there so its hard to judge...


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its probably going to take a while for Whistler to fully recover from the first time he overheated. In the mean time he will be more susceptible to do it again. Your going to have to be real careful with him for the rest of the summer and into the Fall.

My rule of thumb is temperature plus humidity can not equal more than 150 for a full run with my dogs. Right now we have cloud cover and the temp is only 75, but the humidity is at 94%. The combined number being 169 means my dogs could over heat, if I don't make frequent stops to cool them down and do a shorter run. It just a guideline, but I still wouldn't run a dog in high temperatures with lower humidity.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks Texas Red! Any good reads on the effect of humidity on dogs? I think this where we missed something... I was surprised that this happened seeing as though they were in the woods in a fully shaded environment.. I've kept him under wraps for the last week and really rested him. He seems to be back to normal. It just really caught us offguard as to how fast this all happened.. Ie 2-3kms of offleash walking in woods..


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Now that you brought this up- Yesterday Dharma was out in the park chasing birds. There was no stopping her. She ran and ran. She gets very one minded. It didn't seem that hot until we had to go after her. She just stopped running and dropped. She was druling and frothing and panting so hard and fast. I took one look at her eyes and nose and panicked. Mark picked her up and carried her home. Lots of water and into the air conditioning. Today she is just tired.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We've been using the Ruff Wear Swamp Cooler. It seems to help keep their body temp down!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

MilesMom said:


> We've been using the Ruff Wear Swamp Cooler. It seems to help keep their body temp down!


I've looked at buying one a couple of times.
What has stopped me is that its not supposed to perform as well in areas with high humidity.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes that could be true... we have very low humidity where we are. Perhaps why it's been working. When it's hot the boys dive under bushes or run from shady spot to the next one. When they have the vests on though, they chase squirrels the whole time and seem much more comfortable.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I came across this vest the other day which should work better in humid conditions. http://www.allk-9.com/techkewl-phase-change-dog-cooling-vest-p-940.html It uses special freezer packs, rather than evaporation to cool. Anyone used one before?


----------



## Chaos911 (Oct 30, 2013)

I had a scary wierd episode with Blaze last week. We were at the beach of our lake and Blaze was wading/ swimming & retrieving all are fairly new activities. When he just stoped sat down looked dazed then layed down. It scared the #*%^ out of me. And him as well I would guess. I picked him up (didn't move)carried him to a picnic table and stroked and taked to him as my mind was reeling what do I do. He came around slowly. And we eventually (1 hr later)made the 3 mi walk home. Yikes!! I don't know if he swallowed water or what. It was VERY scary. We haven't gone swimming again but all other activities are fine. I'm prob going to take swimming on thurs. Hope he does ok. :-[ :-[


----------

